# Scripts & E-Commerce T-Shirt Site.



## Dharok (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys, as requested by my father I'm soon going to have to build his website for selling T-Shirts. Now, I don't really know where to start here but first off is it worth using a pre-written script such as OsCommerce or ZenCart to begin with or, write it from scratch. My PHP skills are very limited but editting scripts through the use of tutorials I'm ok with.

So, which of these scripts is the easiest and best to work with, as obviously a good template/layout will be needed to attract the customer and make it look pleasing to the eye. 

Next - Administration, as my father is not very computer literate he will require an administration panel that is easy to work with also, for example adding products, uploading photographs, editting prices etc.

Thanks in advance,

Dharok.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

i suggest:

front end Word Press
cart: Big Cartel » Bringing the Art to the Cart


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

kriscad said:


> i suggest:
> 
> front end Word Press
> cart: Big Cartel » Bringing the Art to the Cart


I've looked at what Big Cartel have to offer and personally I am not at all impressed. My main gripe is that you can only offer 5 products for free, after this quantity you have to pay ! For this reason would it not be better to go for OScommerce ?

Phil


----------



## Salonteez (Nov 27, 2007)

I've used zen cart in the past...and it's a bit tricky with a big learning curve...I wouldn't say I mastered it but I could work it after a lot of frustrating hours of stumbling through.

I recently redeveloped my site using rapidweaver, very easy to use and currently use the payloom cart that is supported by rapidweaver. Both programs are for a mac which is what I use now and it's the easiest thing on the planet to design and work with. 

Rapidweaver costs 49.99 while the payloom cart is 19.99 so for $70 bucks you have a program that is way easy to use and no limits on the amount of products you can input. Payloom is designed to use with paypal, you can accept credit cards as well but at this moment payloom doesn't support the paypal pro subscription which is what I have with paypal.

I'm hosting on bluehost which is very mac compatiable.

If using a windows operating system...I would go with the oscommerce.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

If you want to try it yourself go to SitePoint : New Articles, Fresh Thinking for Web Developers and Designers and check out database driven websites using php and mysql. There is an e-commerce section in the back that is pretty decent.


----------



## funkymunky (Dec 8, 2007)

Hold on ! Having researched Big Cartel further I can report that I am actually starting to like it

I have viewed a few of the websites which use them and must say they look nice, uncomplicated and easy to navigate. What also is appealling to me is that it looks easy to manage for a store owner.

So I take back what I posted earlier, I must remember you get nothing for nothing

Phil


----------

